# h2 Datei laesst sich nicht oeffnen



## HerbertJohann (12. Sep 2018)

Guten Tag, ich bin hier ein Neuling und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich im rictigen Forum gelandet bin. Ich verwende das Buchhaltungsprogramm Jgnash. Nach einem Absturz des Programms laesst sich die Datei (Buchhaltung2018.h2) nicht mehr oeffnen. Zuerst kam die Meldung: Datei von anderer Anwendung gesperrt. Ich suchte nach lock-Dateien. Doch ohne Erfolg. Ich versuchte den Namen der Datei zu aendern. Seitdem kommt die Meldung: Invalid password or tried to open the wrong file type. Allerdings habe ich nie ein passwort vergeben. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie sich die Datei wieder oeffnen laesst? Danke schon jetzt fuer die Mithilfe.


----------



## mihe7 (12. Sep 2018)

HerbertJohann hat gesagt.:


> ob ich im rictigen Forum gelandet bin


Nicht wirklich. 

Zur Frage: gibt es ein log-File? Schau dort mal nach Fehlern, evtl. helfen die weiter. Ansonsten habe ich auf die Schnelle gefunden: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/jgnash-user/3SanY9VZoR8/xuabR-0ACAAJ


----------

